# Exercises You've Never Tried



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

An interesting series over at T-Nation.  I couldn't find parts 5 & 8.

A lot of these will be familiar to experienced weight trainers, but may be more interesting to less experienced ones.

1) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=218exer
2) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=220exer2
3) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=226exer2
4) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=233exer2
5) ???
6) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=247exer2
7) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=254exer2
8) ???
9) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=307exer2
10) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=311exer2
11) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-003-training
12) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=04-024-training
13) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-005-training
14) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-117-training
15) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-189-training
16) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=05-207-training
17) http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=06-044-training
18) http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1190425


----------



## fufu (Sep 3, 2006)

Good post. It is tons of fun. I have done quite a few of those movements though. I feel special.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 3, 2006)

fufu said:


> Good post. It is tons of fun. I have done quite a few of those movements though. I feel special.



Oh, you're _special _alright...


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 3, 2006)

Some of those exercises are cool. I think some of the unilateral movements would be useful to the general athlete. A few of the movements were not done correct: the single leg SDL was one. The crossover BB lunges looked dangerous- that's just an accident waiting to happen! The walking deadlift was another one that I think has a high potenial to cause problems. I can just see someone fatigued trying to walk forward with a shit load of weight I would rather just do heavy farmer walks anyday. Also I have tried mixed grip pull- ups and they sucked in my opinion. I see no point in doing them. I think Dale does DB snatches, those are cool as are the pull throughs. Nice post.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 3, 2006)

Nice of you to put those all in one place.  That's a good series of articles.


----------



## 2JZ (Sep 3, 2006)

interesting.... I will give those a try


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for posting


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good post buddy! I've recently been trying to do some more exercises like those listed.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2006)

http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=254exer2 the seated good morning would suck to get stuck under.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome guys!  Variety is the spice of life. 



Rocco32 said:


> Good post buddy! I've recently been trying to do some more exercises like those listed.



If you haven't done Zercher Good-mornings, I recommend that you do.  Like I said in my journal: they hit the hams so hard, they almost feel like a an isolation movement.


----------



## fufu (Sep 4, 2006)

ihateschoolmt said:


> http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=254exer2 the seated good morning would suck to get stuck under.




Yeah looks like it takes a good amount of flexability to deal with that.


----------



## FrankT (Sep 4, 2006)

DOMS said:


> You're welcome guys!  Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't done Zercher Good-mornings, I recommend that you do.  Like I said in my journal: they hit the hams so hard, they almost feel like a an isolation movement.



Really?  That sounds awesome.  I get tired of leg curls


----------



## MACCA (Sep 4, 2006)

Ive never tried penis dumbell raises because im quite shy and i think everyone at the gym would stare, but i suppose thats just me......


----------



## MyK (Sep 4, 2006)

excellent post! I was surprised to see that there isnt a similar thread on the page!


I cant wait to give those overhead squats a try!


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 4, 2006)

*DB Penis raises? And from a woman?...WTF?*

MACCA-"Ive never tried penis dumbell raises because im quite shy and i think everyone at the gym would stare, but i suppose thats just me......"

The avatar appears to be a woman...? Transvestite?... 

Sounds like the punchline to the joke about the guy who had transplant surgery and got an elephant's trunk in lieu of a normal penis. Yes MACCA, people would stare. If you want Paris Hilton like fame though, post a video on the Net. You'll become rich and famous and subsequently too busy to post silly, inane comments in this forum.

My management fee is 10%,
Ubercoach


----------



## MACCA (Sep 4, 2006)

No joking aside, the saxon side bends i have been doing lately and they have done my core muscles the world of good, because i have lower back problems(muscular) i also find that jumping up onto the bar used for pullups/chins and lifting my legs sideways not just swinging them but lifting and letting them down slowly this really hits the side of my abs which have always been tight and not flexible.....


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 4, 2006)

*On the subject of the variety of training methods...*

Here are some interesting points/insights, from a Russian sport coach's vast experience, in regard to the necessity for engaging in multiple training methods and a variety of exercises, if you're interested in developing your athleticism: 

From Jamie Carruthers of the Supertraining Forum:

For those who do not know, Dr. Bondarchuk is a former Olympic gold medalist in the Hammer Throw and is the most successful Olympic coach in history. In three separate Olympics, he coached the gold, silver and bronze medalists. His academic and practical record is impeccable and he will provide invaluable information into the training of high level athletes.

Some of the key points that I have collated reading A. Bondarchuk' s 
articles/diaries:

* Development of strength-flexibilit y through full range of motion 
exercises (kettlebells, hurdles, Olympic lifts derivatives)

*Technique 'work' precedes power, sprints, throws activities etc

*The volume of work has increased dramatically over the years 
(increase in number of sessions)

*Low intensity exercise has also increased

*During the general physical training periods it is necessary to 
practice a definite set of exercises

*Active restoration methods are vital for elite athletes (nutritional 
supplements, massage, saunas, hydrotherapeutics)

*Specialised exercises must be completed (esp. advanced athletes)

*It is important to make changes to the structure of periodization 
from year to year, as the organism would otherwise adjust itself to a 
certain format.

* Use of functional isometrics during the warm-up.

*The Soviets were the first to utilise complexes / combined methods 
(throws, technique, weights and or jumps etc) ??? it is inadvisable to 
split up workouts into strength, speed, technical for elite athletes

*GPP and SPP are not rigidly separated especially for advanced 
athletes (perfection of technique helps a great deal in minimizing 
the risk of injury and inefficient use of the muscles)

*Improvement in the gym doesn't mean improvement in performance - 
optimal strength and speed will produce the greatest effect on the 
performance. Bigger, stronger, faster does not equate to better 
performance. 

*Loads of different intensities should be used in the workouts of 
highly qualified athletes in each session during the preparatory and 
competitive periods.

*Use of heavier or lighter competition objects (javelin, shot) needs 
careful implementation depending on the level of the athlete

*Overtraining can cause `deautomisation' of motor skills 

*Matveyev `model' is valid for beginning athletes but is considered 
outdated for the preparation of the elite athlete.

*There are no `sporting McDonalds' - all athletes progress at 
different rates ??? `it depends on the characteristics of the athlete'

*Understand your athletes ??? use of psychological questionnaires

*Strength is easy to develop, but speed of movement is not. Enhances 
strength is not always accompanied by enhanced speed. 

*Emphasised the importance of feeling the movement. Temporary 
exclusion of various senses, for example, closing your eyes.

"Throwing with eyes closed is also widely used at this stage to 
develop coordination and a "feel" of the hammer. In the second part 
of the preparation phase, underweight hammers replace the overweight 
implements and at the beginning of March the volume of throwing 
standard weight hammers is sharply decreased."

*Many variations of alteration of exercises exist. However, 
predominately technique work precedes power, jumps and sprints. Even 
if training twice a day. 

*The fundamental principle of all training and rehabilitation is that 
the latter depends on nervous processes. 

*There is no direct relationship between the ability of moving in a 
straight line and rotational movements.

*The time spent on the whole method forms 70-80% of the total 
training as technique development is in the program all year your. 

*Best result of young hammer throwers aged 18 years of age: snatch 
125kg, clean 170kg, squat 270kg.

*Integration of general and sport specific training is completed at 
an early age (conjugation? ). The development is monitored closely 
and matched to suit the individual. 

*Beware the "specific evil" ??? the response to repeadtely using a 
given set of training effects.

*The changes in the functional condition of the body's systems are 
always specific ??? but the degree of transfer may also depend on the 
level of qualification of the athlete. 

*There are three types of learners all with different characteristics 
of learning. All athletes should learn the same thing but all arrive 
at the result in different ways and different time scales.

*A relationship between phases of developing form and periods of 
training; they must not be ignored, thereby interrupting the normal 
course of sporting improvement. 

*Adaptation is part and parcel of the existence of every living thing 
on earth. 

*According to Bondarchuk changing training methods will "encourage a 
situation where performance will improve at each stage of sporting 
development. "

Jamie Carruthers
Wakefield, UK

Ubercoach


----------



## DOMS (Sep 4, 2006)

MyK said:


> excellent post! I was surprised to see that there isnt a similar thread on the page!
> 
> 
> I cant wait to give those overhead squats a try!



Overhead Squats are great.  They work the core pretty hard.  I should note that they are not an ego exercise, you should be using (relatively) light weights.  I really recommend using nothing but an empty bar for a set or two until you've got the form down.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 4, 2006)

I like seeing new workouts all the time, so thanks for the links!

I am not sure if Id use most of them as staples.  I usually like to stick to the basics really, but when shit gets boring...


----------



## ubercoach (Sep 4, 2006)

*How About A 380 Lbs Overhead Squat?*



DOMS said:


> Overhead Squats are great.  They work the core pretty hard.  I should note that they are not an ego exercise, you should be using (relatively) light weights.  I really recommend using nothing but an empty bar for a set or two until you've got the form down.



Imagine a 380.6 lbs snatch. The bar is pulled from the floor and ends up in the overhead position with the lifter in a full squat. He must then stand up!
That was Casey Burgener's final snatch at the USA Weightlifting Nationals. He executed an overhead squat with 380 lbs at a bodyweight of 250 lbs!

Most people can't even squat full range (butt to heels). Anyone, Weightlifter or not, who has only ever done overhead squats with just the bar, has got to be impressed with a 380 lbs overhead squat. I know I am.

Ubercoach


----------



## DOMS (Dec 26, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 27, 2006)

Old school rollouts. I don't know why more people don't do this. 
Here is a good article (with pictures) on how to do it right as well as some easier variations. http://www.beastskills.com/AbWheel.htm


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 27, 2006)

Bakerboy said:


> Old school rollouts. I don't know why more people don't do this.
> Here is a good article (with pictures) on how to do it right as well as some easier variations. http://www.beastskills.com/AbWheel.htm



Rollouts are badass.  I can do like 1 or 2 straight leg rollouts, but my back starts to collapse.  Last time I did 1 repetition just fucking around and it made my abs really sore the next day.  Those are hard as Hell!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2006)

This is why they came up with the good old ab slide. It has a spring in there to help you get reps up torwards 100. Hell Americans are so lazy they are even trying to make exercise easy! Go figure.


----------



## Bakerboy (Dec 27, 2006)

Another cool variation are one-arm rollouts on your knees. Those are good for increasing your reps on the regular standing version.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 23, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Delusional (Oct 23, 2007)

i like this thread


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 24, 2007)

DOMS said:


> An interesting series over at T-Nation.  I couldn't find parts 5 & 8.
> 
> A lot of these will be familiar to experienced weight trainers, but may be more interesting to less experienced ones.
> 
> ...



I wonder if number 14 that has a single-legged good morning would be beneficial to those of us that have lower back problems.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

Another such article came out.  Oddly enough, this seems to be the missing number 8.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2009)

19) TMUSCLE.com | Exercises You've Never Tried Vol 19

20) TMUSCLE.com | Exercises You've Never Tried Vol 20


----------



## fufu (Dec 6, 2009)

welcome back DOMS!!!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks, fufu!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

I found the missing 8th article: TMUSCLE.com | Exercises You've Never Tried


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

And number 5: TMUSCLE.com | Exercises You've Never Tried, Volume 5


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 18, 2010)

Very cool stuff.  The one arm deadlifts seem wicked, will definately try those.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2010)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Very cool stuff.  The one arm deadlifts seem wicked, will definately try those.  Thanks for posting.



It's my pleasure.

Try the saxxon side bends.  They'll mess you up (in a good way).  They'll ruin your obliques.  Start with 5 pounds until you get a feel for it.



> The Saxon Side Bend  Some strength coaches call this the most effective exercise you can do to strengthen the core muscles. To perform it, simply hold two light dumbbells overhead with your feet spread about 18 inches apart. Now bend slowly to one side, come back up and bend to the other side. You'll immediately know why we recommend light dumbbells!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## superyo (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanx i like most of them very much.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2011)

Volume 19: T NATION | Exercises You've Never Tried Vol 19
Volume 20: T NATION | Exercises You've Never Tried Vol 20


----------



## southpaw (Jun 14, 2011)

good stuff!!!


----------

